
Show HN: Peek Launcher, Android home screen meets machine learning - _score
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.waffleware.launcher
======
_score
Peek Launcher is and Android home screen app we rethought from the ground up.
Instead of searching for an app in your drawer Peek Launcher tries to
understand your current context and automatically suggests the right app.

It would be great if you could try the app (it's free) and give us some
feedback!

~~~
Tajnymag
Is the learning and suggesting being calculated on the device itself or is it
sent to a cloud server?

